
Ask HN: Fundraising advice - saraswati
Are there any actionable fundraising advice for entrepreneurs who have no network, are outside US with no big significant credentials? We are trying for a while but for some reason not able to break the glass ceiling.
======
Pinbenterjamin
Not sure if this is the correct use of 'Glass Ceiling'.

Anyway, have you tried fundraising sites like GoFundMe, or Kickstarter? Have
you shown your project on various social media sites, like Github/Reddit/HN?
Have you tried Grant Search Sites like Grantspace? Have you considered if your
technology would be useful to a local business? I have had success in this
route myself, I had a Local VFW contract my services to build a local website
to track their dart-league scores, it was a great opportunity. Have you hosted
a trial for a select group, and received feedback? This can be great fodder
for bargaining.

There are a lot of options, but patience and perseverance are your best
friends here. It's not easy. Period. You have to work hard and fail through
many avenues before you can rightfully join the ranks of 'failed startups'.

